# Siemens, Pipistrel to Debut All-Electric Flight Trainer



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Two-place WATTsUP is powered by 85kW e-motor and 17kWh lithium-ion battery, giving it a flight endurance of 1 hour with 30-minutes flight reserve. 

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Something doesn't add up. At an average of 50% power output that motor consumes the energy equivalent of 5.5 gallons per hour, which would be approximately 33Kwh of energy (using 6Kwh as "energy used per gallon", thus ignoring a safety margin of my usual 8Kwh / gallon figure). Since they need 100% for takeoff and climb, I can only assume they are "cruising" on like 20% power in-flight, and so loafing around at under 60mph.


----------

